# Are Manhattan Club Owners Actually Paying $300 Per Night In Annual Maintenance Fees?



## Hoc (Nov 6, 2007)

Somebody mentioned to me that the Manhattan Club Annual Fees have gotten up to $1,900 a week.  Is that true?  Are owners actually paying nearly $300 a night in maintenance fees?

If so, it seems pretty ridiculous to me, especially when you can get a Four-star room in Manhattan through Priceline for as low as $100 a night, or a decent three-star room through normal channels around $200 a night.

It would seem that, with annual fees so high, the owners could not rent at a profit, and even use of their units would cost them more than if they did not own and actually just booked through Travelocity or otherwise.

So, tell me.  Was I misinformed, or are fees that high?


----------



## ownsmany (Nov 7, 2007)

the fee's are that high for the 7 day (3 Saturday night option).  To me it is worth it, as we never can find a decent place in NYC for a Saturday night less
than $350 or so. 

JMO


----------



## NTHC (Nov 8, 2007)

The fee is $1600 for a studio unit.

Cindy


----------



## brother coony (Nov 8, 2007)

Yep, fees are that high, I think it stinks, but hey I am not giving it up, like : Ownsmany stated, Going in to NYC with another couple for the weekend , for a show and dinner and have the other couple staying in your suite with you is not that bad a deal,
 They did redo the suites, so hopefuly fees wont be going up for the next five(5) yrs (I said Hopefuly)


----------



## e.bram (Nov 8, 2007)

Yea, but resale prices have tanked.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Nov 8, 2007)

e.bram said:


> Yea, but resale prices have tanked.



perhaps this is a good time to buy as the real estate prices in NYC are going even higher....average $1,200 per sq foot.

How do those prices translate to this timeshare value for $/sq foot/52 weeks?


----------



## Hoc (Nov 8, 2007)

e.bram said:


> Yea, but resale prices have tanked.



Actually, they've gone up.  They were in the $10k-$11k range, and they are now in the $15k-$17k range.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Nov 8, 2007)

Having worked for 25 years in NYC for corporations that had a steady stream of out of town visitors/employees, I have watched hotel prices pretty closely.

After 9/11, there was an approximately 2 year period where prices of better hotels was drastically discounted.

But for the last three years, and increasingly so, the better hotels have risen steadily, especially during weeknights.

Never visited the Manhattan Club but it's safe to say that any good hotel will be at least a few hundred a night. Yes, deals and weekend rates pop up but the price per night seems about right to me.


----------



## Hoc (Nov 8, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> Never visited the Manhattan Club but it's safe to say that any good hotel will be at least a few hundred a night.



I've never had to pay more than $200 a night for a good hotel.  Most recently, last March, I stayed at the New York Hilton (the one on Avenue of the Americas) for $195 a night, and at the Intercontinental Barclay for $128 a night.  Before that, going back a few years, it's mostly been timeshares.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Hoc,

I agree that specials are still to be had, they just seen fewer in number each year as the City is booming economically.

Being from NY originally, and having worked there for one career, I prefer a room in the Caribbean and I slum it for what works out to about $90 a night for a good upper-midrange Wyndham.

But NYC is a magical place and I certainly appreciate the worldwide appeal.

John


----------



## Hoc (Nov 9, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> Being from NY originally, and having worked there for one career, I prefer a room in the Caribbean and I slum it for what works out to about $90 a night for a good upper-midrange Wyndham.



It shows the difference in upbringing.  I grew up in Hawaii, and I prefer to vacation in vibrant cities, like NY, San Francisco, London, Madrid and Paris.


----------



## stevens397 (Nov 9, 2007)

To me, the increase in maintenance fees was startling but the biggest upset is the difficulty getting reservations.  Looks like I will have to plan way ahead - like 9 months out for a weekend in the city!  That was not my understanding when I signed up.

The sad thing is that the Hilton Club seemed so high back then and now we're about even.  Yes the Manhattan club is deeded but from what I've read, it's a whole lot easier to get nights at the Hilton without calling 9 months out.


----------

